# Just out of interest...



## mummystheword

Given my gender disappointment with my first (and only) baby, would you still find out the sex at the scan with the next? 

I feel that, as the next baby will be our last, I would feel inclined not to find out the sex again. This is partly because I wouldn't want to feel the same disappointment again and partly because I want to have 'a surprise' when the baby is born. My husband is very impatient though and says he would have to know! He also thinks that it was a good idea for us to have found out with our son as he thinks I would have had the disappointment when he was born and become depressed....I just don't know though :wacko:


----------



## pixeldust

I personally wouldn't, because I don't think I really care either way anymore since having DS2. I think it depends. Are you the type to dwell? If you found out would it possibly ruin the rest of your pregnancy? Or would you find ways to cope and overcome? 

I think there is something to be said for being surprised, and I also think if you have external pressure to produce a certain sex, people are less likely to make rude comments when the child has be born than beforehand.

My 2c anyway :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

I'm not disservice what sex my. next Lo is but I definitely want to wait till birth to find out sex as I want to experience pregnancy properly and feel that instant suprise when baby is born.

I found out with my first x


----------



## chetnaz

I would prefer to find out. I think that if I wait for nine months, thinking and hoping that it's a girl, if it turns out to be a boy, I don't want my first thought and feelings to be of dissapointment and be upset, whereas if I find out, then I have the rest of the pregnancy to adjust and get used to the idea.


----------



## Mummy1995

I would because then you can deal with it and come round to the idea if it's not what you want, whereas as your husband says if you find out at birth, and its not what you want, you may not be able to have that initial bond with baby!

Totally down to you though! Hope it's what you want! :flow:


----------

